# If you call to cancel your service, CANCEL!



## johnhjohn (Feb 18, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago after loosing my job, we called directv to cancel our service. We have been customers for 10 years, and are on month to month. 

When we talked to the cancel guy, he talked us into going with the "family plan", for 40 dollars a month, which is the over the air channels with some religious channels. The agent also added a 50 dollar credit to "help us out".

After using the service for three weeks, we discovered that we were paying 40 dollars a month for service that we could get free. 

We called tonight to cancel. We were then told that we would have to pay back the 50 dollar credit. When we asked to speak with a supervisor, we were told that the "system was down" and we would have to call back later.

This is a scam.

Just wanted to let others know that if you want to cancel your service because of your financial status, please do not agree to the directv scam that they offer you. Do not agree to switch to some other plan. 

We are going to call back tomorrow, and hope we can cancel, without having to pay back the "credit" as we are in dire financial straits.

Hope this helps others to keep from being scammed.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

For what its worth, the SELECT package has all the good stuff in it for just a bit more than Family. Its about 1/2 the price of the Choice Extra package, but it is only good if you are a Standard Def customer, since Choice + free HD is about the same price.

As for the $50 credit, you will not get it back. You will get a credit back for the two weeks left on your current months bill (unless you were past due). Since DirecTv is prepaid, if they applied the $50 credit prior to your paying for the current months service, you will be required to pay a prorated amount equal to the service you have used in the current billing cycle.

You can also suspend your account (turn it off) for 6 months, while you regroup in the financial department. The credit, however, will probably not carry over unless it has already been applied.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 29, 2005)

If you receive a $ credit from *D and cancel before 60 days you have o pay it back...


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

You have to "pay" the $50 credit back, but you get a credit for the service you didn't use. I don't see where the scam comes into play here. The credit applies to future bills, not past ones. You have to pay for the service you already used. The only outcome I see here is that instead of paying whatever your bill was on the day you originally called to cancel, you have to pay for one more weeks' worth of service now (which if it was the family plan, can't be all that much)


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Perhaps a misunderstanding but not a scam.

I agree, though, with the title of this thread.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

johnhjohn said:


> A couple of weeks ago after loosing my job, we called directv to cancel our service. We have been customers for 10 years, and are on month to month.
> 
> When we talked to the cancel guy, he talked us into going with the "family plan", for 40 dollars a month, which is the over the air channels with some religious channels. The agent also added a 50 dollar credit to "help us out".
> 
> ...


they did the same thing to me 
i called to cancel they offered to give me 3 months of free programing 
after 3 months i canceled and the wanted me to pay back the 3 free months.
told them to pound sand and signed up with dish


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

scorpion43 said:


> they did the same thing to me
> i called to cancel they offered to give me 3 months of free programing
> after 3 months i canceled and the wanted me to pay back the 3 free months.
> told them to pound sand and signed up with dish


did they ever try to charge your CC for those 3 months or otherwise collect?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Being a long term customer the OP should have suspended his account rather then cancel. Would have given him months to regroup and reorganize.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Wicked said:


> If you receive a $ credit from *D and cancel before 60 days you have o pay it back...


Did the CSR mention that to the OP?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, first sorry about your job situation, but come on, how are you blaming DTV for this?

You: Hi, I lost my job and want to cancel DTV since I can't afford it anymore
DTV: Sure thing buddy, but before we do, I can offer you a special package for $40/month
You: (Without thinking) THAT SOUNDS AWESOME!!! I'll take it!!
You: (3 weeks later) wait a sec... $40/month is still too much and half these channels are available for free!

How is that a scam? You took the offer without researching what you were going to get. Sure, it was a waste of money offer, I won't argue with that part... but in the future, you need to research a bit more before pulling the trigger on purchases especially when you are in dire financial straits as you put it.

As for having to pay back the credit, duh... whats to stop people from getting credits and then cancelling the next day?

They do the same thing on premium channels, you cancel within x days and there is a penalty. Thats to prevent you from activating premiums for one day at a time here and there just to watch a single show.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since the member cancelled his account with D* almost 6 months ago, I doubt he'll be back to answer any questions.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

$40 for "family"? That's ridiculous. It used to be $30.

A TiVo with an outside (over the air) antenna is a better deal than "family" which includes nothing but worthless channels. I had "family" for awhile and gave up on it after realizing I was paying for what cable gives you with their "lifeline" service for $10-15 a month.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

They will get you one way or another. You have to watch them.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> $40 for "family"? That's ridiculous. It used to be $30.
> 
> A TiVo with an outside (over the air) antenna is a better deal than "family" which includes nothing but worthless channels. I had "family" for awhile and gave up on it after realizing I was paying for what cable gives you with their "lifeline" service for $10-15 a month.


Family is $29.99 but add in a DVR and a second TV you're at $42.99.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Why can't you let dead posts lie in peace?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Since the member cancelled his account with D* almost 6 months ago, I doubt he'll be back to answer any questions.


He'll be back, they always come back. Greener pastures.


----------



## Raiders 2011 (Oct 11, 2011)

Agreed. There isn't a better service out. They always come back. Personally I'd suspend my service, regroup, and then upgrade...


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, as much as I would like to argue that there is, there really isn't . Pretty much every service is roughly the same price or more. Honestly though, if $40/month is going to make or break you, you've got much bigger issues then DirecTV. The best advice to give to the OP is to handle that first.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

bobcamp1 said:


> Did the CSR mention that to the OP?


Exactly.

They are down and dirty.


----------



## Rasterburn (Nov 2, 2009)

johnhjohn said:


> A couple of weeks ago after loosing my job, we called directv to cancel our service. We have been customers for 10 years, and are on month to month.
> 
> When we talked to the cancel guy, he talked us into going with the "family plan", for 40 dollars a month, which is the over the air channels with some religious channels. The agent also added a 50 dollar credit to "help us out".
> 
> ...


Wow this is not a scam at all. First of all, Family costs $29.99 for 60 channels (locals plus family programming basically if you have kids 13 yr olds or younger). the only way it could be $40 is if you had HD services added for $10. And no, its not the same as over the air chs with religious chs, thats rediculous. Last time i checked you can only get locals over air free, not religious channels let alone Headline news, Disney, Boomerang, food network, etc. Next, the $50 credit was given to you as you said "to help you out" meaning you didnt pay the $40 you said you had to. and of course you would pay it back. Directv was paying your bill to give you a break for one month, they werent paying you to cancel. It's common sense.

Now you said you called on 05/18/11. Which was a Wednesday. You said you have been a customer for 10 yrs so you should know by now that Directv usually has updates every Sunday and Wednesday night from 10-11pm est for the last 5yrs. So if you are on the west coast and it was after 7-8pm then of course they were updating their system and it was down.

Lastly, I am sorry if you asked for a supervisor you should have gotten one. I have called them on nights like those and still got one eventhough the system was not accessable.

But once again this is not a scam, this is somewhat misinfo on directv and on you as well.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Rasterburn said:


> Now you said you called on 05/18/11. Which was a Wednesday. You said you have been a customer for 10 yrs so you should know by now that Directv usually has updates every Sunday and Wednesday night from 10-11pm est for the last 5yrs. So if you are on the west coast and it was after 7-8pm then of course they were updating their system and it was down.
> .


Huh, just because he's been a customer for 10yrs he should know when they update their system? I've been a customer for over thirteen and had no idea, or even cared when they update their system!
Why should he and I "should know by now", did they send this notice in our bills, does it appear prominently on their website, do they repeatedly send it to us in "TVMail", should we have called numerous times in the past to find out serreptitiously when they do updates?
Seems to me that the only folks who actualy "should know by now" are the ones who are on DTV payroll one way or another!!


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

I think the biggest mistake you made was to not cancel the service when you were intending to cancel it. I would suggest you stay far away from DTV, get out while you can before they slap you into another contract.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

newsposter said:


> did they ever try to charge your CC for those 3 months or otherwise collect?


yes they charged my credit card on file but i called the credit card company and they reversed the charge.they then sent it to a collection agency .and now lets just say they can no longer collect the balance


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

scorpion43 said:


> yes they charged my credit card on file but i called the credit card company and they reversed the charge.they then sent it to a collection agency .and now lets just say they can no longer collect the balance


I was an autopay customer with a CC and although I have no balance due and met ALL my obligations ....I made sure of two things

1) Made sure the experation date on the CC was past now that i am no longer a customer (CC is expired! )\

2) Put a call in to the very professional and friendly CC I have (wow all I can say is my CC company CSRs are OUTSTANDING!)

...and made sure to have them BLOCK any charges from D* or related entities!


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"scorpion43" said:


> yes they charged my credit card on file but i called the credit card company and they reversed the charge.they then sent it to a collection agency .and now lets just say they can no longer collect the balance


They also report to credit ratings agencies in addition to collection agencies.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

dualsub2006 said:


> They also report to credit ratings agencies in addition to collection agencies.


Sure they can...but the account holder can dispute anything like this and since D* has a really nasty record with billing issues I don't think the reporting agencies wouldn't look very closely into D* practices or refer it to the FTC.

Now if you clearly owe legally sure, pay up, but anything that is vague or in any dispute no, I would not pay them one dime of that. And would contact the FTC regarding D* business practices not to mention your states AG.

I am totally in the clear on my accont according to S* themselves. I checked to make sure my receiver box actually was at their warehouse after I sent it back , and didn't get "accidentally" lost. Like I have heard from others here. 
oops then they chrage you hundreds of dollars months later, after you have forgotten all about that receiver you sent back postage paid WITH NO RECEIPT....to hold on to.

When ever you return receivers and the like to D* make sure you get a printed receipt from UPS or USPS! If you don't you could be goosed for lost items.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"dubber deux" said:


> I am totally in the clear on my accont according to S* themselves. I checked to make sure my receiver box actually was at their warehouse after I sent it back


Hang on a second. You canceled your account, sent in your receiver and D* acknowledged that it arrived. You didn't get charged for not returning your receiver and your account balance is zero and closed. Is that right?

You're good. No lost boxes, no stray charges. Yet you're still complaining about lost boxes and stray charges? WTH?


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> Hang on a second. You canceled your account, sent in your receiver and D* acknowledged that it arrived. You didn't get charged for not returning your receiver and your account balance is zero and closed. Is that right?
> 
> You're good. No lost boxes, no stray charges. Yet you're still complaining about lost boxes and stray charges? WTH?


That's because DTV is known to charge customers even though they've returned the equipment and they've RECEIVED the equipment


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

debell said:


> That's because DTV is known to charge customers even though they've returned the equipment and they've RECEIVED the equipment


Interesting...I'd love to see the data/information/evidence.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting...I'd love to see the data/information/evidence.


http://bit.ly/u6q7fr


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

debell said:


> http://bit.ly/u6q7fr


Ambiguity is the root of mis-perception - Confucius


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> That's because DTV is known to charge customers even though they've returned the equipment and they've RECEIVED the equipment


Really? Through the years I've returned receivers to DirecTV. On every ocasion the process was reliable and easier then replying to any of your ludicrous posts.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Really? Through the years I've returned receivers to DirecTV. On every ocasion the process was reliable and easier then replying to any of your ludicrous posts.


I never said every receiver return would be a problem, but to insinuate that no one should worry about if their receiver gets back to DTV and that they're not charge is just asinine.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"debell" said:


> That's because DTV is known to charge customers even though they've returned the equipment and they've RECEIVED the equipment


But it didn't happen to him, yet he's trying to run D* down like it did.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"debell" said:


> I never said every receiver return would be a problem, but to insinuate that no one should worry about if their receiver gets back to DTV and that they're not charge is just asinine.


And its equally asinine to scream about a problem that hasn't happened to you.

If I'm remembering things right, your ex didn't return the equipment, she dropped it off at Goodwill. So you don't have any first hand experience with the problem either. You're spreading FUD like the other guy is.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> And its equally asinine to scream about a problem that hasn't happened to you.
> 
> If I'm remembering things right, your ex didn't return the equipment, she dropped it off at Goodwill. So you don't have any first hand experience with the problem either. You're spreading FUD like the other guy is.


Wrong guy, buddy.

I'm speaking based on experiences others have had. A good friend of mine went through a billing dispute with DTV on returned equipment. They claimed they never received the receiver when in reality they did (and the tracking # proved it).


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"debell" said:


> Wrong guy, buddy.


My fault.



"debell" said:


> I'm speaking based on experiences others have had.


2nd hand facts, otherwise known as hearsay.

Again, nothing happened to YOU personally, but you're trying to run D* into the ground because your friend says he had this issue.

Your credibility on the topic is non-existent and your claims are baseless.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Well, we HAVE had reports here of users not getting returned receivers credited back to their accounts. When they've had proof that they've sent it back, I recall people saying DirecTV has updated their accounts without further problems. When they have NOT had proof that they sent it back because they failed to get or request a receipt then it is more difficult.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"makaiguy" said:


> Well, we HAVE had reports here of users not getting returned receivers credited back to their accounts.


And I'm not disputing that. But by debell's own words, it didn't happen to him, but he's pounding the pulpit like it did.

I'm done shadow boxing with the troll.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

debell said:


> Wrong guy, buddy.
> 
> I'm speaking based on experiences others have had. A good friend of mine went through a billing dispute with DTV on returned equipment. They claimed they never received the receiver when in reality they did (and the tracking # proved it).


Last year I had a billing issue with DirecTV (they claimed they didn't receive my payment while I had proof that I mailed it). It took awhile to correct the problem but it was handled professionally by DirecTV and resolved in my favor. It's simply a matter of how one reacts to life's little flukes. I did three combat tours in Nam and one in Desert Storm. In both situations people were trying to kill me yet I didn't react a fraction of the way your are behaving over your "isolated" incident with DirecTV.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> And I'm not disputing that. But by debell's own words, it didn't happen to him, but he's pounding the pulpit like it did.
> 
> I'm done shadow boxing with the troll.


Hearsay is what you hear through the "grapevine" not from someone you know. I saw everything, the tracking # and I was there when he received the bill for the equipment. That's not hearsay buddy.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah no agenda right debel. Lol at least try harder to make yourself seem less like a troll I know that Is hard for you.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

scsa1000 said:


> Yeah no agenda right debel. Lol at least try harder to make yourself seem less like a troll I know that Is hard for you.


I'm sorry that me disagreeing with the 'norm' on here is considered trolling. I refer to it as having my own opinion.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

No since you don't have direct any more why are you still on here acting like you know anything about them when you don't. You asked for a deal they gave you it and then you canceled it because you didnt want it anymore and yet they are the wrong ones right lol pathetic.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Last year I had a billing issue with DirecTV (they claimed they didn't receive my payment while I had proof that I mailed it). It took awhile to correct the problem but it was handled professionally by DirecTV and resolved in my favor. It's simply a matter of how one reacts to life's little flukes. I did three combat tours in Nam and one in Desert Storm. In both situations people were trying to kill me yet I didn't react a fraction of the way your are behaving over your "isolated" incident with DirecTV.


I would hope they would have handled that situation professionally, they are a multi billion dollar company and you are a paying customer. It would be in their best interest to handle it professionally. Of course, this isn't always the case. DirecTV is known to have billing issues which many people who leave them complain of. It's the number 1 complaint regarding DirecTV and they have been hit with several class action lawsuits because of it.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"debell" said:


> Hearsay is what you hear through the "grapevine" not from someone you know. I saw everything, the tracking # and I was there when he received the bill for the equipment. That's not hearsay buddy.


Hearsay is when you hear it, then say it. "grapevine" isn't in the definition at all.

I can't recall the content of all of your posts, but it seems like your story has now grown to include you actually being there when he opened the bill.

Whatever. As soon as I find my MacBook I'm going to make you the first addition to my ignore list.


----------



## scsa1000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dual so true lol I might take your advice and ignore him too lol.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

scsa1000 said:


> Dual so true lol I might take your advice and ignore him too lol.


I'm simply advising the OP that canceling service would have been the best option.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

debell said:


> I'm simply advising the OP that canceling service would have been the best option.


No you're just jumping into every thread and finding a way to whine and complain about DIRECTV. The OP was done with this in 5/11 it was brought back up by 1 person not looking at a date and then after about 4 posts it turned into the dubber and debell whining fest like most other threads have in the last week. Here look at your stats:


Total Posts: 243
Posts Per Day: 29.24
Now go through and see how many, outside your thread, aren't just you whining about what your thread was about. So now you don't know why people are going to start putting you on ignore? I posted it last night.

I think it's funny when people like you want DIRECTV more than they wanted you and then you throw a fit when you don't get everything you wanted. The best part is in your case you got something over the top and still chose to cancel because it wasn't perfect. DIRECTV could not care less that you canceled your order. You just became a statistic to them and yet here you are going on and on about them.

So by all means keep up your whining because I think it's hysterical that you spend so much time on something that will never do anything for you and you seem to think people will care. However don't play surprised when people start treating you like a kid at Thanksgiving dinner where after awhile placating you gets old and now they just go on with ignoring.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> No you're just jumping into every thread and finding a way to whine and complain about DIRECTV. The OP was done with this in 5/11 it was brought back up by 1 person not looking at a date and then after about 4 posts it turned into the dubber and debell whining fest like most other threads have in the last week. Here look at your stats:
> 
> 
> Total Posts: 243
> ...


Just to clarify, I canceled because I didn't feel right about the sales rep lying to get me the deal I wanted, not because it wasn't perfect. I got everything I wanted, I just didn't feel right about how I got it.

I'm sorry that some are putting me on their ignore list. I simply want to participate in the forums just like everyone else. I have said positive things and negative things about DirecTV which is what I thought discussion boards were all about, the good and the bad. I'm not here to whine about anything, I'm just sharing an experience and other experiences with this company.

Relax man, it's just a message board! :lol:


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

You would think that since this IS an open forum, not run by D* or funded by them that members would be open to hearing all sides of a company's operation. The good, the bad, and the ugly, which it seems many here are in denial about so much so that they have to resort to the ignore button.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> You would think that since this IS an open forum, not run by D* or funded by them that members would be open to hearing all sides of a company's operation. The good, the bad, and the ugly, which it seems many here are in denial about so much so that they have to resort to the ignore button.


You're not seriously suggesting that the members here or the mods are paid by directv are you? That's ludicrous. You're really reaching here.. Amazingly terrible.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> You're not seriously suggesting that the members here or the mods are paid by directv are you? That's ludicrous. You're really reaching here.. Amazingly terrible.


No, I didn't see it like that at all. He simply mentioned that since this is an open forum and it's NOT funded by DTV that people can post the good, the bad and the ugly. If that's not the case, than so be it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

After the last few days, I'd guess more and more members have decided to not "fall for the bait", and merely let these posts/poster fade into the background.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> After the last few days, I'd guess more and more members have decided to not "fall for the bait", and merely let these posts/poster fade into the background.


VOS....

I respect your opinion but I don't consider my relating my very bad experiences with D* as bait. Unfortunately there are others here that seem to take unflattering comments about D* as a personal insult...which is strange.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

dubber deux said:


> VOS....
> 
> I respect your opinion but I don't consider my relating my very bad experiences with D* as bait. Unfortunately there are others here that seem to take unflattering comments about D* as a personal insult...which is strange.


No. What's strange is that you keep repeating it OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER.. like a broken Yoko Ono record.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ndole said:


> No. What's strange is that you keep repeating it OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER.. like a broken Yoko Ono record.


Yeah, and it's against the forum rules. 


> (p) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, and it's against the forum rules.


I like your sig


> If you stop responding to them or put them on ignore, then eventually they'll go away.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I like your sig


Thanks. Saves time and helps fellow members.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, and it's against the forum rules.


Duplicate messages. That means the EXACT same message word for word.. like if you pasted and copied it.

I have never done that, ever. Each one of my posts is unique and different.

That is not against the forum rules.


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> No. What's strange is that you keep repeating it OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER.. like a broken Yoko Ono record.


I am simply posting in different threads about DIFFERENT issues. What's wrong with that?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

debell said:


> I am simply posting in different threads about DIFFERENT issues. What's wrong with that?


I quoted dubby, not you. Unless you're the same person and just got confused there for a second


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ndole said:


> I quoted dubby, not you. Unless you're the same person and just got confused there for a second


:lol:


----------



## debell (Nov 6, 2011)

ndole said:


> I quoted dubby, not you. Unless you're the same person and just got confused there for a second


I would have to be pretty talented to be both :lol:

I know that comment has been made to me as well about repeating the same things over and over so I figured I'd chime in. That is allowed, right?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

debell said:


> I would have to be pretty talented to be both :lol:
> 
> I know that comment has been made to me as well about repeating the same things over and over so *I figured I'd chime in. That is allowed, right?*


That's pretty obvious.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, this seems to be another thread that's fallen prey to recent negative influences. It pains me to close it but it would probably be best.


----------

